# Some of My Pigeons Throwing Up?



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I just went out and saw two of my pigeons crops doing a type of in and out motion and then they shook their heads around and spit their food out. Should I put some Cocci-Cide in their water?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Teh_Man875 said:


> Well I just went out and saw two of my pigeons crops doing a type of in and out motion and then they shook their heads around and spit their food out. Should I put some Cocci-Cide in their water?


When was the last time you wormed them?


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> When was the last time you wormed them?


I just put Levasole in their water yesterday. I just got these birds two days ago too.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Teh_Man875 said:


> I just put Levasole in their water yesterday. I just got these birds two days ago too.


I'm not familiar with Levasole, what is it?


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> I'm not familiar with Levasole, what is it?


Levasole is a de-wormer. It treats all worms common to pigeons. One teaspoon treats one gallon.

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/images/cart/0351 0350.jpg


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Did you see anyone pass worms in their poops?


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just went out and checked and it doesn't look like it. However one of the poops was yellow... I believe that's definitely not normal. While I was in there I noticed that my male capuchine would peck at his mates neck like he was trying to make her move where he wanted her to.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

How do their throats look? Nice and clean......no yellow growths in the mouth or throat?
When I'm in doubt about something, and can't get a stool sample run (holiday weekend!), I separate them from the other birds, worm them, give 50mg of metronidazole for a couple days, and start on baytril. And that usually does the trick. 
I've had birds shake their heads and vomit before and this regimen cleared up the problem.
If at all possible, you should have a stool sample run - float(parasites) and culture & sensitivity (bacteria)


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Are they young or old birds.Throwing up in young birds is a sign of yb sickness.The ones affected should be quarantined until treated but probably wise to treat the whole lot.
It may not be this but iwould keep an eye open.

It only really effects young birds and sometimes yearlings.
It could simply be they have gauged on food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think several different birds gagged on food. Vomiting can also be a sign of canker.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

It is probably two much of a coincedence to have several birds throw up from gauging yes i suppose .I would be more inclined if they are YBs to think it was yb sickness as oppossed to canker if the symptoms continued.
Ive had solitary cases of canker but never more than one at a time before.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jeff houghton said:


> It is probably two much of a coincedence to have several birds throw up from gauging yes i suppose .I would be more inclined if they are YBs to think it was yb sickness as oppossed to canker if the symptoms continued.
> Ive had solitary cases of canker but never more than one at a time before.


Canker spreads very easily through the feed and water. Whenever I have had to treat for canker, I treat them all.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I always treat mine as a flock but every now and then you will have one go down.I have over 50 odd birds it only takes one to go missing for a day or so and mix with ferals and start picking up bad habits.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately I have no Baytril so I will order some. I only have Cocci-Cide. Ronidazole 10%, Levasole, and Spartix. I can use the Ronidazole to treat for canker by adding it to their water supply. Also it was only two birds that I saw.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Teh_Man875, one of the most noted side effects for Levamisole is emesis (vomiting). If your birds have been showing no other signs of illness before administering Levamisole and none since, then I would highly suspect there is a cause and effect between giving them this de-wormer and them throwing up seeds. What was the dose you gave?

Karyn


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Dobato said:


> Teh_Man875, one of the most noted side effects for Levamisole is emesis (vomiting). If your birds have been showing no other signs of illness before administering Levamisole and none since, then I would highly suspect there is a cause and effect between giving them this de-wormer and them throwing up seeds. What was the dose you gave?
> 
> Karyn


I'm inclined to agree with Karyn. I would try ACV for a day and go from there.
Kurps


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

if he has a hen with hime he might just be feeding her cause thats what my birds do when they are pairing up it looks like they are throwing up but they just feeding each other.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

yvannava said:


> if he has a hen with hime he might just be feeding her cause thats what my birds do when they are pairing up it looks like they are throwing up but they just feeding each other.


I think he knows the difference between feeding or a couple of birds vomiting. 
I was wondering if maybe it wasn't the worming med too.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Dobato said:


> Teh_Man875, one of the most noted side effects for Levamisole is emesis (vomiting). If your birds have been showing no other signs of illness before administering Levamisole and none since, then I would highly suspect there is a cause and effect between giving them this de-wormer and them throwing up seeds. What was the dose you gave?
> 
> Karyn


Thanks for this information......I told him that I'm not familiar with Levamisole.
This is good to know.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Dobato said:


> Teh_Man875, one of the most noted side effects for Levamisole is emesis (vomiting). If your birds have been showing no other signs of illness before administering Levamisole and none since, then I would highly suspect there is a cause and effect between giving them this de-wormer and them throwing up seeds. What was the dose you gave?
> 
> Karyn


I had a feeling it was a side effect from the medicine. Thank you so much though! You helped a lot. Now I'm not ask worried about them as I was.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How are they today?


----------

